# NBT EVO ROAD MAP Europe 2021-1



## Assassinsbilbo (Dec 27, 2020)

This is also without FSC, why don’t you patch the Evo, you don’t need the fsc any more


----------



## sinisa1989 (9 mo ago)

Can you tell me more about it? Here is the screen of my Nav system


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

sinisa1989 said:


> This is also without FSC?


Post your VIN - I'll check if you need FSC or no. It depends if your current is valid.


----------



## Zeljko1972 (Jul 13, 2021)

*kubax86*
do I need fsc code for road map europe evo 2022/2 win WBAJD11090G880956


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Zeljko1972 said:


> *kubax86*
> do I need fsc code for road map europe evo 2022/2 win WBAJD11090G880956


PM sent info


----------

